# Michigan Meet Up?



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I've noticed quite a few Michigan Members - would anyone be interested in having a Michigan meet up to talk in person, let the dogs play? I just love meeting up with other GSD owners. 

If so, sound off with where you are and maybe we can plan something before the weather gets horrible again!

I'm in Livonia


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'd love to meet up, that would be absolutely fabulous. I live in Kalamazoo.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

i`m in Farmington, it would be nice to put a face to the names, and a group photo of about 20 GSD`s


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

me too!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Lol I love the Heidi and Max and Lilah von's!!
I know I am not in Michigan why am I looking at this thread. Have lots of nice buddies living in Michigan. You know who you are!!!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Me too. I live in Ludington MI. Sounds like meet up would need to be in the southern part of the state.

julies'omom


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Another MI resident here...down in Redford/Livonia...

I would be interested in a meet up and/or great places you take your dogs (anywhere in the state). I wouldn't mind getting a group together for training either.

-Melissa


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I would love to go but Ia m not sure how Shadow would do with a bunch of people and dogs. I am in Sterling heights.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I live in Macomb Township and this would be great! I am all for it.
I know Kye would have a blast and whatever will tire him out I am all for it. lol

How are we gonna organize it? Anyone have a location we can meet up at?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the Detroit area, but I'm willing to travel 2 or so hours to meet up. Is that a fair number for everyone too?


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

julies'omom, how far would you want to drive? Lansing looks to be 2 1/2 hours if we found something up there? 

I started a map of where everyone said they are located:
http://tr.im/rMH5

As more people respond, I will add on to it, and hopefully we can find a good spot to meet up. 

skyizzy - sorry you didnt say where in MI you are? Did you mean Livonia also?

Kenk & 2SableGirls - do you guys go to any of the dog park nearby? Just wondering if we might run into you guys by chance one day!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'd love to meet up in the Lansing area - I have family from there so it would be a good day to meet up AND see family!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just saw this now. I might be game, even if I don't take any dogs. Love to see other GSDs and fellow owners!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdatejulies'omom, how far would you want to drive? Lansing looks to be 2 1/2 hours if we found something up there?
> 
> I started a map of where everyone said they are located:
> http://tr.im/rMH5
> ...



stopped going to the dog in Westland long time ago, my 3 are trained to ignore pother dogs, plus they have some people with aggressive dogs there so it would be counterproductive to go there, Lansing bout an hour or so from me and skyizzy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sigurd's mom, you should come to the dog beach sometime. We've gone there three times this season and will probably keep going back. It's just south of Saugatuck.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll look up some dog parks in michigan and post some links so we can find something centrally located for everyone


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

There are a TON by me in the Sterling Heights Clinton township area.

but I found this one in holland.




Return to the Holland City Guide Page

Tails 'N Trails Park

Tails 'N Trails Park
134th Avenue
Saugatuck,
Michigan 49453
269-857-7721


Map

There are 5 acres of doggy play area at this off leash park. There is a gazebo for shaded seating. Dogs must be sociable, current on all vaccinations and license, and under their owner's control at all times. Dogs must be leashed when not in designated off-lead areas. 

Source.
http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERmi/usonlinemi8577721ta.shtml


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kenki`m in Farmington, it would be nice to put a face to the names, and a group photo of about 20 GSD`s


20? ha... i'd love to see the NorCal group beat


















the map is a great idea Paws, i think i'll start one for our group


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kenki`m in Farmington, it would be nice to put a face to the names, and a group photo of about 20 GSD`s
> ...


well between myself, skyizzy and Tammy, thats 7 how many were in the NorCal group? is this a challenge??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You should make sure Jillian (I think her name is, can't remember her username) knows, she is in/near Lansing and has a young GSD.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

There is one in Howell, which I think might be a good area for everyone. 

EZ Dog Park and Training
City: Howell
State: MI
Website: http://www.ezdogpark.com
Dog Park Info: Always Open (no children) 8 fenced acres with two ponds. Inside area for use in inclement weather. Separate areas for small or problem dogs. Agility equipment inside and outside. Small daily or monthly fee. Privately owned and operated. Please see web site for additional information or call 810-229-7353

I usually go to Lyon Oaks park, which is in Wixom, a bit more southeast though. 
http://www.oakgov.com/parksrec/activities/dogpark.html

I can start plotting out some possible locations with a different type of marker soon. Keep posting suggestions!

Liesje - I really wanted to take a small vacation over to Saugatuck this year and do the dog beach and winery (ok thats more for peoples!), but it just isnt going to happen i guess. maybe next year!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

might be a good idea to try and reserve a place, just so the ankle bitter dogs aren't there, for our own protection


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeSigurd's mom, you should come to the dog beach sometime. We've gone there three times this season and will probably keep going back. It's just south of Saugatuck.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'd love to go to a doggy beach, would you be able to tell me the address or link me to a website? 

Also -- I noticed this doggy park in Ada, Michigan near Grand Rapids. I've never been there, but here is the link: http://www.shaggypines.com/


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If you guys want to avoid "other" dogs the WNY group plans to meet at State Parks that allow dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeYou should make sure Jillian (I think her name is, can't remember her username) knows, she is in/near Lansing and has a young GSD.


Schotzie? I think she is due to have a bebe anytime! Hasn't been on lately. There is a dog beach in Muskegon,too.
I am up for it,too. Located near Kazoo. 
Here is a link for Lake MI dog friendly beaches:
http://blog.mlive.com/kzgazette_community_extra/2008/08/hunting_for_dogfriendly_beache.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LiesjeSigurd's mom, you should come to the dog beach sometime. We've gone there three times this season and will probably keep going back. It's just south of Saugatuck.
> ...


Shaggy Pines is like $300 a year for just one dog. I've gone there for therapy dog classes but never taken a dog to the park.

The dog beach we use is Pier Cove beach. It's off 196. Get off the Fennville exit (34?), turn right at the end of the ramp, then turn left onto Lakeshore, the road makes a jog (right, left) and becomes 71st I think, the beach is right there. There's just a few parking spots on the road.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sigurd's Mom
> ...


Membership is rather out of this world! Though it does state, 

Visitor Rates
Visitors with dogs are welcome at Shaggy Pines Dog Park on Sunday's from 10a-5p.

Daily Fee For One Dog: $10
Daily Fee For Additional Dogs: $4 each additional dog
Daily Fee For Humans Without Dogs: $2

All first time visitors with dogs must pay a one-time $10.00 processing fee to cover screening, as well as to keep dogs' current records on file. Repeat visitors will then be required to sign a liability waiver sign-in sheet with each subsequent visit.

So I guess $20 for a day pass (or is the $10 processing fee in the $10 day fee)? That doesn't seem too outrageous, but I don't mind going somewhere else, just a suggestion, though I don't really know much in Michigan!







Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am in Pinckney


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kenk
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


is that a dare??? lol

i think our record is 11 or 12. so ya -- you may have a pretty good chance at beating us. but most of us just have two or less.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow I can't believe how close some of you are to me. my ex boyfriend lived in pickney, that is a cool area. My favorite place was Zukey's, only an hour from me.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd like to try and make it too. Would like to see everyone and put faces to names.

I'm in the Hartland/Fenton area


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Okay so far I've edited the map to include the dog parks mentioned, they are now represented by a GSD! I will soon add the dog beaches, although they are all on the west coast and probably a drive for more of us than not and I would think maybe more planning is needed for such a get together (at least for me). 

If anyone wants to look up state parks and the dog rules for those, I will then gladly add them 

http://tr.im/rMH5

Also, what works best for most people - Saturday or Sunday? Then We can start working on dates.

Alright - gotta go! We are off to Fido Does Ferndale! (www.fidodoesferndale.com)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

sunday


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sunday would be the best for me!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I can come sunday. What date???


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Tomorrow, haha! I can't go next Sunday because I'll be out of country visiting relatives for a week. I'd be free the first Sunday in August though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lansing sounds like the middle meet up for most. Anyone familiar w/ the dogpark there? Too bad we can't find a Great Lake in the middle of the state that is dog friendly... I will be MIA for a week, so I hope this doesn't happen w/out Karlo and I!! If so, have a great time and I can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sigurd's MomSunday would be the best for me!


Tomorrow's Sunday and we're going to the dog beach! Nikon is not a playing-with-other-dogs kinda dog, but he will be there and there are usually several dogs there, often ones that want to play or meet.

Shaggy Pines does day passes, but I think you are still subject to all the vaccination requirements and such, not sure if that's a problem for some people here (I know west Michigan tends to be overly conservative with these requirements).


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje but I think you are still subject to all the vaccination requirements and such, not sure if that's a problem for some people here (I know west Michigan tends to be overly conservative with these requirements).


That would be a problem for us...I do not do yearly vaccs.

Saturday or Sunday are equally good for me...


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I emailed Shaggy Pines to see about the vac requirement, to see if they need proof of it just to get a daily pass - if not u could just skate by. We don't license and we haven't had a problem at any of our local parks.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Sorry! I got confused -- I emailed the Lansing dog parks re: vac info, not shaggy pines.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pier Cove was a blast again today. If anyone in my area wants to check it out, here's my Flickr set with pics.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liesjers/sets/72157620904576689/


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjePier Cove was a blast again today. If anyone in my area wants to check it out, here's my Flickr set with pics.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liesjers/sets/72157620904576689/


Great pictures!!
I love this one!: http://www.flickr.com/photos/liesjers/3564136629/in/set-72157620904576689/


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I got a response from the Lansing dog park:



> Quote: There is no fee, other than the parking fee which is 5 for residents of Ingham and I think 7 for non-residents. Also, dogs MUST have their rabies and license tag on their collars.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Also, I spoke with a friend of mine from Windsor who has gone to some Golden meet ups there and she said they NEVER check the tags on the dogs. Also, tons of people, even if they have rabies & license dont put those tags on the dogs collar - I know I dont have Jaxson wearing his rabies tag. 

So, let me know what you guys think of Slodan dog park or if we should keep looking. 

However, let's start working on a date I guess:

Pick which Sundays are GOOD dates that you can do:
http://answers.polldaddy.com/poll/1779758/

On this one, eliminate which Sundays you can NOT do:
http://answers.polldaddy.com/poll/1779784/

The one that has the most people who are able to attend, will be our date!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Exciting









I have a few friends that are gonna bring their GSD too!
We should do a pic like the one of the kitty walking in front of 30 german shepherds.. I think the title of the pic was Courage. lol


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Yay more GSDs! I hopefully will invite one or two that I see.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

From the poll so far no one has voted out Sunday August 30th, so I think pretty much everyone who wants to come can make that date so far. 

Mark your calendars!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

This sounds like lots of fun and I would love to go...but I will be in ULM Germany. A meet-up with 3,000 GSD from all over the world!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Julie!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

So Sunday the 30th at the Lansing park? What time should be meet up at? Afternoon-ish would be best for me, since it's a two hour drive!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

That sounds like a plan to me, okay everyone??? How does 1pm sound?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

My wife, myself, and "Mikko' will come if that's the date. We are from Clinton Township.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there with my puppy.

Hey Fred I am pretty close to you.
Im in Macomb Township just on the other side of Hall Rd.

I take Kye to Partridge Creek all the time.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Is Partridge Creek the new Mall? Do they allow Large Dogs? Never been there.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Do a lot of the stores at Partridge Creek allow dogs?

(I am trying for the 30th!)


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Ive been wanting to go up to Partridge Creek, Ive been hearing it's super dog friendly and you just see dogs everywhere up there. 

I look forward to meeting everyone and seeing all the gorgeous dogs!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

I made a cute little flyer for it, so if anyone wants to invite any other GSD they know, feel free! 

Here is the short link for it:
http://tr.im/sDbw


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah you can bring a big dog there.

I was petting a 130lbs rott there the other day.

I take Kye up there all the time. And they have a dog bakery too.
A lot of the stores will let you bring them in and most stores have water dishes outside for em.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

If anyone goes to Partridge let me know. Ill go there and meet up. Kye loves that place.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Lies, have you been up to Muskegon's Dog beach?
http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERmi/usonlinemi7246704no.shtml
My husband has now decided he wants to go camping before the summer ends, so I figured, we might as well go somewhere near a beach where the dog can go. Or do you suggest we go to Saugatuck Pier Cove? Do you have any camping grounds do suggest?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I've been there but not with a dog. I prefer the scenery at Pier Cove, to be honest. I like the smaller beaches without all the piers and cement walks. We're going to the Muskegon beach this weekend but not with the dogs.

I think dogs are allowed in all the state parks I've been to, just not on the beach.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Three hour drive for me. I would love to come if I can get someone to ride with me!!! It really sounds like fun.

julies'omom


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Julie'somomThree hour drive for me. I would love to come if I can get someone to ride with me!!! It really sounds like fun.
> 
> julies'omom


Whew that is a long trip, but hopefully you can find someone to come with you! Even if they are non GSD people, we will welcome other people







lol!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeYes I've been there but not with a dog. I prefer the scenery at Pier Cove, to be honest. I like the smaller beaches without all the piers and cement walks. We're going to the Muskegon beach this weekend but not with the dogs.
> 
> I think dogs are allowed in all the state parks I've been to, just not on the beach.


Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate it!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

julie'somom is up in Luddington. where we all are - http://tr.im/rMH5


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Here is more information on the location of the park:

http://www.lansingdogparks.com/faqs.html#location
The Soldan Dog Park is located just north of Hawk Island County Park. The dog park's main entrance is through Hawk Island County Park, 1601 East Cavanaugh Rd. (between Pennsylvania and Aurelius), Lansing. You may also access the park from its west entrance off the River Trail in Scott Woods.


Where do I park?

Drive to the very north end of Hawk Island, and then walk a short distance (with your dog(s) on-leash) past the Hawk Island Maintenance Bldg. to the main entrance of the Soldan Dog Park. There are signs posted in Hawk Island to direct you to the dog park and to parking for the dog park. 

You can also park at Ingham Regional Medical Center and walk through Scott Woods to get to Soldan Dog Park.

http://www.lansingdogparks.com/parkinfo.html
Thanks to the generosity and neighborliness of Ingham Regional Medical Center, we have been able to arrange to use their Pennsylvania Campus parking lot - the one closest to Scott Woods -- on weekends.

Park employees will have maps to hand out at the entry gate to Hawk Island or you can download one from our website. Please place the handout on your dashboard to show you are parking in that lot while you are using the Soldan Dog Park.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Tara, All the information anybody need's is on your flyer, lansing website also. If anybody needs direction to park, go to Mapquest put in Hawk Island County Park and your location you will get all you need. See you there.....

Fred & "Mikko"


----------



## mattwalt05 (Aug 3, 2009)

hello everyone i would love to meet up some time when is every body thinking about doing this my gsd is still a pup but she needs to meet all sorts of poeple so i think it would be good for her to run and play with other gsds and for us to meet new poeple we live in greenville mi


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Hi Loki-
We are meeting up on Sunday 8/30/09 at 1pm at Soldan Dog Park in Lansing. 
http://tr.im/sDbw

The more the merrier!


----------



## mattwalt05 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well we can't take loki in to the park she will only be 10 weeks old by then and the park asks that puppy must be no younger then four months old so we will have to try again next year or later this year for a michigan meeting


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Im sorry we cant meet Loki, but I hope everyone else is still looking forward to it!

The weather looks good for Sunday so far!








Sun
Aug 30

Partly Cloudy


High 64°
Low 47°


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PawsToUpdateLies, have you been up to Muskegon's Dog beach?
> http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERmi/usonlinemi7246704no.shtml
> My husband has now decided he wants to go camping before the summer ends, so I figured, we might as well go somewhere near a beach where the dog can go. Or do you suggest we go to Saugatuck Pier Cove? Do you have any camping grounds do suggest?


I have a friend that lives in Muskegon and she takes her dog to the beach there all the time, says it is great. Not sure if you went already, but thought I'd let you know... We still haven't made it to the big lake with the dogs yet this summer


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I was really looking forward to meeting everyone on Sunday but I won't be able to go. 
I hope everyone has a great time and shares lots of photos. I will have to wait for the next meet-up for the Michigan group.


----------



## PetChloe (Aug 27, 2009)

I live in Muskegon, and the dog beach is on Lake Michigan, still have to use leash to get there, but once your there, you can pretty much let them go. .. I know it's only 3 days away, whatever you guys decided on, or will decide on is fine. .. maybe in the future I or we can set up a meet n greet out here?


I can even get pictures if requested, there's picnic areas, lots of parking, playground for children, and swimming for everyone

here's a pic of my dog on the beach


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Your not coming Lies? Awww darn

Can we get a roll call of yes, no & maybes?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I have SchH Friday, then a dock diving event Sat, and sometimes we do more SchH on Sundays. I'm kind of anal about what dogs Nikon interacts with. And my van has some problems at the moment.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I don't mean to sound rude or anything, but why do not like Nikon being around other dogs (or act anal)? Does he not play well?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh he plays a little too well!!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

I am going to be there.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bummer, this sunday is not do-able for me. saw this a bit late to make plans. all you michigan peeps enjoy!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

How many more of you are showing up tomorrow?


----------



## PetChloe (Aug 27, 2009)

I woke up this morning, saw the sun shining out, hopefully the temp goes up, because it's michigan adventures day. however I will be looking for another meet n greet for another day! have fun!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NOt going to make it-Schutzhund training instead~have fun~I look forward to pics!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

You guys won't believe how disapointed I am - but I can't come. Jax started limping a week ago and we have kept him off it since hoping it would get b etter but unfortunatly no luck so far! Obviously I can't push him to come up and play. 

I hope those that do go have fun, and maybe we will plan another before it gets cold and we won't plan so far inadvance.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Not going to make it today, un-expected family visit. Have fun and take pictures. Hope to have another meet before "SNOW".


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Wow, so like nobody is going? How many are going, like 2 +me? If I didn't have family there, I don't think it would be worth it!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Like I said earlier, I was planning on coming but Koda ran into my glass curio cabinet last Friday and tore his leg up badly. He's had two surgeries and is heeling nicely now but will be home resting and staying quiet. 

I was really looking forward to it but obviously can't make it for this reason. I hope that everyone that does show up has a great time and takes lots of photos. I definitely want to be there for the next meet-up, if there is one.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

darn... If no one is gonna go then I wonder if I should attempt the 2 hour drive??


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

well I will still go. Ive never been there and it would be cool to see.
So whoever is going. I'll see you there.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'm heading off now, I'll go to the park I guess, and if nobody is there I'll go hang out with my family...


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

see you there, im leaving now.. gonna be about 1hr 45min till i get there.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Well only seen Sigurd there but still had a good time. Too bad I did not get to see anyone else there today maby next time.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Elliecd - I hope Koda starts to feel better soon!

I'm so disapointed Jax didn't feel well enough to go today AND that it ended not working out for a lot of people.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Had a great time at the dog park, even though Phazewolf was the only other to show. Sigurd had an awesome time, played with all sorts of dogs. We stayed close to three hours! Met a lot of nice people too, the weather was warm. I hope we can have another (successful) MI GSD meet up in the near future, I think the Lansing park would be a good place to go.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Tara

He's doing much better now and the drainage has just about stopped now, so that is good. We are off to England on Wednesday and I was so worried he wouldn't be OK when we had to leave, but he's doing well now.

I was really looking forward to meeting up with people and if it hadn't been for Koda's unfortunate accident I would have been there. 

I hope that the Michigan group can plan for another date sometime as I would like to meet other Michigan Shepherd people.

Did anyone take photos?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't have a chance to really, since there were a lot of other dogs present in the mix (wasn't sure if other owners would want their dogs in the pictures). We should have taken one of Sigurd and Shadow together ! 

Phazewolf: It was really nice that Shadow warmed up with Sigurd at the end and played!


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Sigurd, It was nice that they did play and I am supper happy with how Shadow did on the trip as a hole. She did not get into a single scrap with any dog and just for the most part payed no mind to any of the humans at all. It really was unlike her the way she was with the other people there and even let a few people pet her which was great. I will love to do this again.


----------

